# hobbit: the end



## blackguy (Mar 3, 2003)

Some hours ago I've finished the Hobbit!
I consider it a great book, I wanna know what u think about the end...

Personally I was especting something more connected with the LOFT, I dunno, maybe Frodo buying some Bilbo's staff


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2003)

Tolkien had not thought of the story for LoTR yet, so he could not have connected them better at that time. I agree, it would have been cool.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 3, 2003)

*Yes*

It is a childrens ending i.e 'They all lived happily ever after' to a childrens book, but that is not a criticism, it is exactly what Tolkien intended.


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes it is more of a little kids book so you would expect it to have a children book, sort of fairy tale, kind of ending


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 4, 2003)

*Yes*

As Bilbo said 'And they all lived happily ever after to the end of their days'.

And he sure was wrong!


----------



## Lady Aragorn (Mar 22, 2003)

The hobbit is techniquely a childrens book, even though a lot of us can't imagein children reading it. Another reason it wouldn't have been tied in (even if he had been thinking about it lotr at the time) is that tying it in with the book would have defeated the purpose of it being a kids book. There is no way a normal kid could pick up the LOTR and read it.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 23, 2003)

> There is no way a normal kid could pick up the LOTR and read it.


 Well, then my little sister isn't normal. She's 7 and reading LotR right now... and understanding it!


----------



## Idril (Mar 23, 2003)

The Hobbit was a novel in it's own right. It is a simple tale of adventure and thus a simple ending - not completely happy as Thorin dies.

As for normal kids reading LotRs - my son is 9 and he's pretty normal (I have my doubts at times though - just joking), but he is classed as 'very bright' anyway he's reading it. Some bits will go over his head, hopefully he'll then catch it next time round. As adults, we're amazed by things we missed on the previous readings.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2003)

Tolkien did edit _The Hobbit_ a bit to fit in with LoTR (such as Riddles in the Dark), so he may have altered the ending too.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 23, 2003)

Pippin_Took when did Tolkien edited The Hobbit? Because I own the book and I would like to know if I have the old version or the edited version.


----------



## Mithlond (Mar 23, 2003)

He edited it not long after Lord of the Rings was published im pretty sure.


----------



## Maerbenn (Mar 24, 2003)

*Editions*

_The Hobbit, or There and Back Again_

1st edition: 1937
2nd edition: 1951
3rd edition: 1966
4th edition: 1978


----------



## Aulë (Mar 24, 2003)

Yep, the second edition was altered to fit in with LOTR.
Therefore if your book mas made before 1951, you'd own the old version.


----------



## Idril (Mar 24, 2003)

The revisions to the Gollum chapter (Riddles in the Dark) were published in 1951, a few years before LotRs. In 1966, Tolkien published a further revised text of The Hobbit. to fit in with LotRs. I believe there were only 2 'text' revisions - so 3 versions in all.

I don't think the endings changed though.


----------



## HW_rapace (Mar 24, 2003)

the end is a lot less bittersweet then his other books. Although Thorin dies, thats very sad


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 28, 2003)

Well then I guess I have the 3rd edition. Does anyone know exactly what he changed in that chapter?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 30, 2003)

Gollum was a lot less ringstruck so to speak, and did in fact give Bilbo the ring after he won the riddle game. I know the old version is included in the annotated version of The Hobbit, but I never got to read it myself.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

I never read about this, was it only in the older copies of the book?


----------



## Idril (Mar 30, 2003)

Gollum gives Bilbo the ring in the original version, the change took place in to the chapter (Riddles in the Dark) in 1951, basically to fit in the the upcoming LotRs. Gollum is not as corrupted by the ring as he comes across in the later books. Unless you can get your hands on an original version - you need to get the Annotated version to see the various changes (3 versions, I believe).

But I don't think the ending is any different.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

alright thanx, ill have to start up a search for it.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 31, 2003)

Is this for sale anywhere??? I'd love to get my hands on that...


----------



## Idril (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't think so - unless you get an antique one - I expect they would be collector's items and worth mega £££s. As far as I can see, the closest you can get is the 'annoted' version, which has the changes listed with dates etc along side the current text. ( Hoping to buy this version this week, mysself


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 12, 2003)

A while ago I read a book called the Tolkien Compass from my library. There was an essay in it that compared the origional and revised editions of the hobbit. It had all of the revised and normal text side by side in two columns so you could compare them. I found it very interesting. I think I'll check out that book again.


----------



## Maerbenn (Dec 27, 2003)

*Fourth Edition*



Idril said:


> I believe there were only 2 'text' revisions - so 3 versions in all.


 There is also a British fourth edition, which came out in 1978. I think it is supposed to contain all of the Professor's planned revisions, but I have been unable to find any confirmation or information about this.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Dec 27, 2003)

I found this site that compares the original and new versions of Riddles in the Dark.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Dec 27, 2003)

Very interesting, thanks for posting that…I definitely prefer the revised edition, even without the fact that it ties in more with the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Kelonus (Dec 28, 2003)

Still, The Hobbit is a good book, desite it being for children. Then for J.R.R Tolkien to write The Lord Of The Rings was great!!!!


----------

